# Radiator fan only uses turbo mode AGAIN



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

I post here again seeking help.

I have a 2013 RS/LT Cruze with 85k miles (137k Km). My car has been through the ring these last two months. Here is a synopsis

1. Dealership says I need a new cooling fan assembly to fix my no A/C problem, they wanted way to much to do it so I have it done at another reputable shop

2. (6/11/18) Shop replaces radiator fan still no A/C, they go through the diagnosis and determine the compressor went out so I need to replace it along with other A/C components

3. (6/28/18) Same shop replaces A/C compressor, Condenser, Expansion Valve, and hoses (hoses because they accidentally broke off the old ones during removal)

4. After all this I finally have A/C but notice the radiator fan only operates on turbo mode, and cycles 5 seconds turbo, 30 seconds off

5. (7/9/18) Back to the shop they replace the radiator fan for a second time. They said the notorious "normal" resistor wasn't working.

6. (7/14/18) After 4 days of it working fine I notice today in traffic the same 5 seconds turbo, 30 seconds off cycle is back......FML

Now I don't know if it's the fact that the temperature has been 95+ *°*F (34+*°*C) these last two days but it seems crazy to me that the same resistor went AGAIN in less than a week. What could be causing this to happen if this is the case?? I don't know where the shop is getting their parts but it is a NAPA branded shop so I'd assume through them.

I'm tempted just to leave it alone but I know that will ruin my car but I can't get this thing figured out!!! Any advice??


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

That is quite an ordeal you have gone through but I can't help but wonder if you just used the Dealer would this all have happened? Many paid parts come with a lifetime guarantee


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

I can't help but think the same thing. But the fact is, I simply cannot afford a dealership. I'm a college student and need to save money anyway I can. There is no doubt in my mind the shop I'm going to is reputable and I don't think this problem is on them but they will most certainly be seeing me again.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I have to wonder about how they're testing the fan. A/C problems can cause turbo mode. So, either you're getting bad parts or there's a problem with the A/C causing a spike in pressure.


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

Talked to my shop and they are going to see if getting the part from a dealership is the recommend route. I'm nervous about both the radiator fan and the compressor.


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> I have to wonder about how they're testing the fan. A/C problems can cause turbo mode. So, either you're getting bad parts or there's a problem with the A/C causing a spike in pressure.


Whelp I went to the dealership after all of this and had them replace the fan, as of Thursday (8/23/18) it's been running just fine. I asked the technician at the dealership and he said that with electrical components sometimes aftermarket parts just aren't made like OEM parts. So after all of this ordeal after it seemed like I could never solve the problem it ended up being a simple fix of....just get OEM parts sometimes.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Drewie64 said:


> Whelp I went to the dealership after all of this and had them replace the fan, as of Thursday (8/23/18) it's been running just fine. I asked the technician at the dealership and he said that with electrical components sometimes aftermarket parts just aren't made like OEM parts. So after all of this ordeal after it seemed like I could never solve the problem it ended up being a simple fix of....just get OEM parts sometimes.


Now to seek a refund from the shop that put sub standard parts in the CRUZE. You have clear proof for any small claims action if needed, asking for some sort of shop credit is also fair!


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Now to seek a refund from the shop that put sub standard parts in the CRUZE. You have clear proof for any small claims action if needed, asking for some sort of shop credit is also fair!


The shop was so painless to work with and they actually told me they'd fully refund both the parts and labor before I could even ask. They explained that they wanted to go with a GM part after the second one but the guy above them wouldn't let them. They told me they were going to try and see if they can get anything from them because the shop felt like they were the guinea pigs for this issue. In the end like I said it's a live and learn situation but on the bright side I did find a good repair shop....just maybe not for electrical components.


----------



## mikeles666 (Nov 2, 2019)

Drewie64 said:


> I post here again seeking help.
> 
> I have a 2013 RS/LT Cruze with 85k miles (137k Km). My car has been through the ring these last two months. Here is a synopsis
> 
> ...


Had similar problem , 2 resistor got blown in two different aftermarket fans. Idk if it's just a defective unit or an electrical problem.


----------

